# ISO - Best way to poach scallops...



## ImolaS4 (Dec 24, 2003)

My first post here at DC.com........

I tried a recipe that called for equal parts water and white wine, but the scllops didn't taste right.  I don't mean they were bad because of quality, rather, they didn't have a flavor that made me want to finish the plate - they weren't succulent!
Maybe it was the wine; the recipe didn't specify which type of wine so I used a Riesling.  

Does anyone have a really interesting recipe for poached scallops?

TIA


----------



## ironchef (Dec 25, 2003)

well i wouldn't poach scallops. what's the point? you don't get any flavor. i could pan sear scallops with just salt and pepper and it would taste better than scallops that are poached because you have the nice golden brown crust from caramelization. 

if you really want to poach the scallops then you want to make a court boullion or a nage. i don't have time to post a recipe, but you would basically need a good fish stock, a white wine like a sauvignon blanc or pinot grigio, butter, black peppercorns, salt, and herbs/aromatics like cilantro, thyme, dill, etc. and then you are going to need a damn good sauce.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 26, 2003)

As a seafood afficianado and a particular fan of scallops, I agree with Ironchef. NEVER poach scallops. The liquid inside the scallop will be forced out and you get tasteless little lumps of flesh. Pan searing is my favorite way to cook them. Be careful when buying them as well. Most scallops that are sold in America today are either packed in a preservative bath which leeches out while cooking, dragging the scallops sweetness and flavor with them or are IQF. While IQF processing does not harm most seafood, scallops really don't do that well and again, lose that characteristic sweetness. Find a seafood dealer you can trust and ask for 'Dry-packed scallops". These are about 30% more expensive, but about 100 times superior in taste. If you can get them "Divers scallops" are excellent, but the premium they command is more than I will pay...particularly if I can get the dry packed.


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2004)

My favorite way to cook them is to broil them. Place them close to the heat and cook until golden to dark golden on top. I had them this way at the No Name restaurant in Boston and ever since then I was hooked. It is so easy to make them this way too. You don't need anything extra, just some nice scallops.


----------



## Jermosh (Jul 16, 2004)

Actaully the only good way of poaching scallops is in oyster liguer(spelling?) It has to be very light in temp as well. It is still mostly raw, which if they are really fresh diver scallops I useally eat them that way anyways.

I would stay away form anthing accidic in poaching htem, unless you are doing a cold poach of course


----------



## kyles (Jul 21, 2004)

I stir fry scallops in a teriyaki sauce with julienne vegetables, zucchini, carrots and red onion, and they are delicious.

My dad does them kilpatrick, wrapped in bacon, placed on skewers, drizzled with worcestershire sauce, and then broiled.

Where I am from in Tasmania, they are now cheaper than ever, as the scallop beds have been replenished after years of over harvesting. They are so sweet and delicious, yum! The shame of it, is that the most common way of eating them there is heavily breaded and deep fried, with sharp tartare sauce, such a waste of such a lovely creature.


----------



## Raine (Jul 21, 2004)

Love them broiled or grilled.


----------



## rannis (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tips on poached scallops. I'll try the seared way.


----------



## Hoot (Mar 29, 2013)

A good sauce for pan seared scallops is an orange butter sauce.

Take about 1½ cups of fresh orange juice and simmer over moderate heat for about 25 minutes or until it is reduced to about 1/3 cup. Add 2 teaspoons heavy whipping cream and stir while returning the mixture to a gentle simmer. Add  about 5 Tbsp butter that has been cut up into small pieces, a few at a time, whisking till all the butter is incorporated. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Drizzle the orange butter sauce over the seared scallops. 
Mighty good!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome to DC. 

I can't afford the big scallops (love them), but I've been thinking about cutting medallions out of walleye filets and pan frying them as if they were scallops. I would add some white wine to the pan, sear the scallops with cracked black pepper,


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 29, 2013)

Whoa.  2003 resurrected.


----------



## Hoot (Mar 29, 2013)

Holy Smokes! I didn't notice the date of the OP.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 29, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Holy Smokes! I didn't notice the date of the OP.



S'OK, Hoot, I like the sounds of your recipe!  C&P.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 29, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Whoa. 2003 resurrected.


 
All this time and they never did get a recipe for poached scallops


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 29, 2013)

pacanis said:


> All this time and they never did get a recipe for poached scallops



And....you just cleared my sinuses with a carbonated beverage. Thanks, Pac.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't really poach or sear the scallops when I cook them at home.

For a pound of bay scallops I like to serve them over a pound of linguini in a spicy garlic sauce with asparagus, fresh snow pea pods or broccoli thrown in.

I usually start with.

1/4 cup of EVOO
1/4 cup of butter
6-8 minced garlic cloves
1 t red pepper flakes
Salt and pepper to taste

I sort of stir fry/sweat the vegetables while the pasta is boiling and then toss in the bay scallops for about two minutes at the end.  I toss this mixture with the pasta and a little cooking water.  I serve this with freshly grated cheese which I understand is a big no no.  If you do not use cheese hit it with some fresh lemon juice and zest just prior to serving.  All of the variations are good but, I like the asparagus best.  This is also good made with shrimp.


----------



## Hoot (Mar 30, 2013)

Aunt Bea,
That sounds really good, but tell me, why is freshly grated cheese a big no-no?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Aunt Bea,
> That sounds really good, but tell me, why is freshly grated cheese a big no-no?



Hoot, I am really not sure why.  

I have always been told that Italians don't use cheese on pasta dishes containing seafood.

I am old so I can ignore the rules and eat or drink what tastes good to me!


----------



## Hoot (Mar 30, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Hoot, I am really not sure why.
> 
> I have always been told that Italians don't use cheese on pasta dishes containing seafood.
> 
> *I am old so I can ignore the rules and eat or drink what tastes good to me! *



I am right there with you on that!


----------



## Cerise (Mar 30, 2013)

ironchef said:


> well i wouldn't poach scallops. what's the point? you don't get any flavor. i could pan sear scallops with just salt and pepper and it would taste better than scallops that are poached because you have the nice golden brown crust from caramelization.
> 
> *if you really want to poach the scallops then you want to make a court boullion or a nage*. i don't have time to post a recipe, but you would basically need a good fish stock, a white wine like a sauvignon blanc or pinot grigio, butter, black peppercorns, salt, and herbs/aromatics like cilantro, thyme, dill, etc. and then you are going to need a damn good sauce.


 
Perfect timing, as I recently saved this (from Saveur) to try.

*Salmon and Scallops a la Nage*
Salmon and Scallops a la Nage Recipe - Saveur.com


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, since the thread is 10 years old, I'm sure the individual who posted this is long gone. But my advice would've been to not use Riesling for poaching seafood as, more often than not, they tend to run decidedly on the sweet side of the spectrum. Yuck! You'd have better results with sauvignon blanc or an unoaked chardonnay.


----------

